# Sudwala levies nightmare



## SDurbak (May 7, 2016)

I continually emailed the folks at Sudwala for 3 months before I received an answer.  They did, however, continue to send me notices that my levies were past due, but wouldn't reply to my numerous emails.  I used to always pay via credit back in the good old days when Nicky was taking care of things.  They kept my number on file, and each year I would give them OK to charge it.  They longer do this, as I'm sure you all know.  They want me to send my credit card number to them every year. (BTW, I live in the US).  I HATE doing that.  I keep telling them that it is not safe.  Against my better judgement, I faxed it to them.  Two days later, I had internet charges piling up on my account.  Obviously, the number was stolen.  Turns out the number they asked me to fax it to was a fax machine that had been left unattended for several days.  Sudwala had not gotten around to charging my card yet, so the credit card account is closed and the levies are still unpaid.  I asked them to open a PayPal account.  No, they would not do that.  I took their form to my bank, and faxed it back to them with the appropriate information so that they could withdraw the levies from my account, as they had suggested more than once.  I faxed it to them, only to get a reply a few days later that they cannot process a debit order from an international bank.  I have owned this TS for 13 years, and have had nothing but trouble since the "new" management took over several years ago.

How do the rest of you pay your levies from the US?  If by credit card, how do you securely transmit your card number to them?  Please let me hear from you.  I'm running out of options.  I am not inclined to give them a credit card number again.


----------



## itchyfeet (May 8, 2016)

I recently paid the 2017 Sudwala levy through Mache Serfontain.  Her  e-mail  is maches@oaks.co.za  I sent my credit card number by e-mail and have had no problem.  I did spell out the security code instead of sending by numerals.  I also notified the credit card company that a charge would be coming through from South Africa.   You are right that since Niky left it is a pain to pay the levy and get the week deposited with RCI.


----------



## kiyotaka (May 12, 2016)

I normally send my cc# in 3 separate e-mails.


----------



## isisdave (May 15, 2016)

You might try a virtual account number.

http://uk.pcmag.com/security-review...gs-you-should-know-about-virtual-credit-cards


----------



## jkb (Aug 22, 2016)

*How I pay*

I also had a horrible time trying to pay my 2016 levy.  They gave me all kinds of excuses:  computer not working, printer not working, someone on vacation, etc.  I use only a Discover CC with a low limit for internet purchases/payments but Sudwala does not accept Discover - caused another long delay.

Finally sent email to Charlene van den Berg     charlenev@uni-vision.co.za
She was extremely apologetic after I explained what was going on.  Against my better judgement, I gave the number for my RCI CC in 2 emails & everything went smoothly.

I certainly hope your issue has been resolved by now.  But this address/person might be a contact for the future.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 23, 2016)

Not sure why there's such a varied experience for everyone.  Yes, Niky was on the ball, but once I understood I needed to fill out a form every year for deposit instructions, it's been a clean, 2- or 3-day max TAT before my TPUs land in my RCI account.  Using the form really simplifies things.

Anyway, instead of feeding them the info. via email, try asking them for the 'SLL' form to fill out.  They sent one to me years ago and perhaps not all from their team are doing that.  Anyway, you can include your CC therein and it's probably more secure--I've never had any issues with it at all.  You do need to confirm the Rand amount you're paying for your week on the form, so save those levy notices you get from time to time.


----------

